
PoC||GTFO 0x18 [pdf] - p4bl0
https://www.alchemistowl.org/pocorgtfo/pocorgtfo18.pdf
======
p4bl0
There are two PDF versions of this release, both are also valid ZIP and HTML
files, and they share the same SHA-1.

~~~
dimastopel
How do I get the second version? I see only one link.

